# Almonds in banana bread



## GB (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be making Audeo's banana bread again tonight. I don't feel like going to the store though. I have all the ingredients except for the walnuts. I do have almonds though. Do you think that would work, or do you think it would be better to leave the nuts out altogether? I will probably use them, but I was just curious about everyone else's tastes.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd use them GB.  I haven't used walnuts yet--I love pecans.  Are they slivered?  Just toast them like you do any other nuts, but watch them closely if they're slivered as they'll toast FAST.

I'm hooked on the stuff too--if I don't make it every week, I get a craving for it!


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks PA Baker. Yes they are slivers so I will make sure not to take my eyes off them.

Yeah I really love this banana bread. We have a hard time in my house though, because we both love bananas so it is hard to keep a few around to ripen without eating them


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2005)

Yay, fruit AND nuts covered in the first few posts in our new thread!


----------



## middie (Jan 13, 2005)

gb that's the only way to make a recipe your own.
try it why not?? you might like it better than with
the walnuts... one never knows


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2005)

You are absolutely right Middie. I am going to use the almonds and I am also going to add peanut butter chips


----------



## middie (Jan 13, 2005)

gb... now [/b]THAT*
sounds incredible !!!!

please let us know how that came out*


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2005)

I certainly will.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2005)

OK here is the verdict...Walnuts are better. I used the almonds and I also put in peanut butter chips. Now as far as nuts go, almonds are one of my favorites and walnuts are close to the bottom of my nut list. Don't get me wrong, I do like walnuts, but compared to all other nuts they just are not my favorite. In banana bread though, the walnuts work much better for me. The almonds were good, but the flavors did not compliment each other as well as I had hoped. The big surprise for me though was that I liked it better without the peanut butter chips too. They were a bit over powering. I did use a lot of chips so maybe if I cut the amount down it would be better, but I think next time I will use walnuts and not chips.

While it was baking though, my wife was in heaven. She stayed near the kitchen to just smell it. She said it was the best smell ever  And that is coming from a pregnant lady who has had a lot of trouble with smells during her pregnancy.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know how it came out, GB.  You'll have to try pecans sometime, too.  They lend the meatiness that the walnuts do, too, but I prefer the taste and texture of a pecan over a walnut.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah I will definitely have to try pecans. I love those!


----------



## middie (Jan 14, 2005)

ooh yeah i bet the pecans would be great


----------



## middie (Jan 14, 2005)

think i'll have to make this bread with... macadamias
sometime.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for saving me here, GB!  (I was thinking about using almonds today...!)

So glad your wife is enjoying the aroma!  This is the only smell that will awaken my household on a weekend morning and does consistently!


----------



## GB (Jan 15, 2005)

Don't get me wrong Audeo. It was not bad with the almonds, just not as GREAT as with the walnuts.

And thank YOU for posting this great recipe. It is one I will be making until I am too old to be allowed near the kitchen


----------



## Audeo (Jan 15, 2005)

LOL!

I, too, will make this one until I no longer can!  And you can thank the folks at America's Test Kitchen and TIVO, the former for providing the recipe and techniques, and the latter for allowing me the opportunity to reverse a hundred times until I copied everything down...!  

I really like Middie's idea of Macadamia nuts, too!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2005)

*almonds in banana bread*

For baking I use walnuts and pecans interchangeably. I think almonds - either halved or crushed, not whole - would be good, too.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 26, 2005)

GB I think any nut you like can be substituted in any recipe.  I always have roasted hazelnuts, almonds, pecans, walnuts, pine nuts in my freezer and use whichever hits my fancy at the time.  Love nuts.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: almonds in banana bread*



			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> For baking I use walnuts and pecans interchangeably. I think almonds - either halved or crushed, not whole - would be good, too.



is MJ playing with the buttons again???


----------



## MJ (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: almonds in banana bread*



			
				norgeskog said:
			
		

> Anonymous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
 That might be GB again. I can't check who it is in this forum.
 If Kitchenelf caught me playing with the buttons she would kick the -

I better move along here. :|


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: almonds in banana bread*



			
				MJ said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry MJ about false accusations.  I stand corrected and you stand questionably innocent.   :twisted:


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> think i'll have to make this bread with... macadamias
> sometime.



Hey middie, did you try this? How was it?


----------

